# Suche Cliparts!



## doppelclicerIN (5. August 2005)

Ich bin wieder mal auf der Suche nach guten Cliparts, wer kann mir sagen wo ich fündig werde: downloads/Bücher/CD's?! Am sinnvollsten finde ich natürlich, wenn diese Cliparts nach Stichworten und nicht nach irgendwelchen Nummern sortiert sind. DANKE an alle, die mir helfen! Eure doppelclicerIN


----------



## regurge (6. August 2005)

Microsoft Word 

 oder



 z.b http://www.clipart-gallery.de/


----------



## doppelclicerIN (9. August 2005)

Danke, bei Microsoft Word war ich auch schon gelandet, aber das Richtigt habe ich noch nichr gefunden... Aber wer suchet, der findet, dashalb gebe ich noch nicht auf!


----------

